# Taking a vacation in summer?



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

How do you work out taking a few days off in summer? I don't know anyone close by me who milks goats - I'm asking around, but not too hopeful. She has one kid on her, but she is very full every 12 hours. I had hoped the kid would be making more of a dent in the amount of milk the doe produces.

I ordered the EZ Milker so that maybe an unskilled friend could possibly stay at my house and do the milking for a couple of days in June (might return it and buy a surge milker, haven't decided yet).

Is this feasible? Am I going to have to just load up the goat in the car and take her with me? Could I sneak her into a Motel 6 (just kidding)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is the kid? If the kid is really young .....the kid won't be able to keep up....as the kid gets older......it will be better chances of keeping up with the milk....make sure the kid suckles from both sides..... :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you want to keep her in milk?
How old will the kid be when you want to leave?

If you don't really want to keep her in milk and the kid will be old enough you could dry her off before you leave.

Have you contacted your local 4h club?
They may be able to direct you to a nice 4h kid that could either take her for the time you are gone, or milk her at your house.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I definitely want to keep my doe in milk through summer! Mmmmm, ice cream! And I became an instant goat milk fanatic from the first taste.

The kid is about a month old, and will be at 2+ months when I want to go. I'd guess she consumes about 32 oz per feeding. I don't know how much more she will be consuming then, but not alot more. Since mama doesn't want to nurse her, the kid is very interested in nibbling at feed and I would guess she will wean earlier than most dam fed kids.

I do move the kid from side to side - I let her suck from each side before I milk so mom has the first milk stripped out and it always makes the udder feel softer to me after the kid has 'massaged' it for me. 

Contacting the 4H club is a good idea. There are also a couple of nice Mormon families nearby that keep milk cows and may have a youngster that can come over and milk for me. I've got my feelers out!

edited for clarity


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh the kid is alot older than I was picturing...OK ...your right ...there won't be much difference then...from 1 month to 2 months old... :wink: 
I am glad you make her eat from both sides ...that is good.....good luck to you..... :hug:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

It's always hard trying to get away. My friend has dairy goats and I help her out when she's leaving town. She has another neighbor who also helps by milking three times a week in exchange for milk. You might see if anyone would be interested in that arrangement. Otherwise, you might just have to settle for watching the travel channel


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i have friends help me, one comes over twice a day to feed. and the other (yes i'm paranoid) comes and checks around noon. 
this will work out when i leave to WI and have piglets on the ground, both have experience with livestock.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You might laugh at this, but when I need to go away and dont have anyone who can milk for me, I go and find a bottle lamb/kid that is close to weaning age, buy it off the person, teach it to suck the doe, then I can go away, the lamb/kid does the milking for me, and when I get back I either put the lamb/kid in the freezer or sell it (usually I can make a profit too) :thumb:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Hi Keren, 

That's not a bad idea. My doe can be really difficult to hold for her baby to nurse. I think it might be easier for someone to milk her than to hold her for more than one baby to nurse! 

She about knocked me over yesterday - I make her feed her baby before jumping onto the stanchion and she occasionally gets REALLY mad that she can't get on the stanchion yet. Usually she's OK, but I guess she was *really* hungry for that grain yesterday.

I just looked out and she's marching up and down the fence waiting. 7:15 (3 minutes ago) is time to get ready to milk, so I better start jumping & stop gabbing.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Zelda, search for a post by me about "restraining goats" for a method of tying that can help them learn to stand nicely for milking :thumb: I'm in a bit of a hurry now (new, wet, hungry lamb) but I will find it later if you havent


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats a vacation? :lol:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Keren, I'll take a look for the article.

My vacation is really driving my mom up to see my aunt. My dad passed away in March after years of decline, and I really want her to get out of the house as she hasn't gone anywhere in _years_. She is really looking forward to it. I am going to try to sneak into Denver to see the historic rose gardens in bloom while we are there - something I've always wanted to see.

If this trip wasn't that important to me, I'd just as soon stay home! I love being on the farm in summer. Flower gardens will be in full bloom. The veggie garden will be going full tilt. Horses need ridden. Yeah, life around the farm is pretty good!

ACK: time to head out for milking! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I typically have someone come to the house and feed, but can't find anyone either who is willing to milk  So I lost my best milker's milk for the year and I was totally bummed.

Keep asking around. Maybe call the 4H in your area :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Zelda said:


> She about knocked me over yesterday - I make her feed her baby before jumping onto the stanchion and she occasionally gets REALLY mad that she can't get on the stanchion yet. Usually she's OK, but I guess she was *really* hungry for that grain yesterday.


I just put mom on the stand and let baby nurse while mom is eating grain happily. Mom is happy baby is happy, I dont have to restrain mom - life is good :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Zelda said:


> My vacation is really driving my mom up to see my aunt. My dad passed away in March after years of decline, and I really want her to get out of the house as she hasn't gone anywhere in _years_. She is really looking forward to it. I am going to try to sneak into Denver to see the historic rose gardens in bloom while we are there - something I've always wanted to see.


Sounds like a wonderful trip! I hope you take lots of pictures of the roses, that just sounds beautiful!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I have some city folk coming to stay at my place while I'm away for 2 weeks (hope its my last vacation for a long while). They will stay a week on their vacation -- inexpensive for them and being out in the country for a week is a vacation. Fortunately, the lady grew up on a goat dairy farm so she is really looking forward to the goats and kids.

I even put an ad on Craigslist for a "free country vacation" but these people I knew jumped at the chance when I asked them. My son will be staying the second week.

As a note, the "Wanna Bee Farm" has a goat milking video they posted on You Tube to show the person taking care of their goats how to milk while they were away! I love that video and what a creative way to train some help.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll get it worked out. There's lots of folks who would jump at the chance to live out their country dreams, for a few days anyway.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That was a great video! :thankU:


----------

